# ThrottleStop & Speed Shift EPP setting



## Al3xisx (May 11, 2022)

ThrottleStop Main (1)
FIVR Undervolt Setting (2)
HWinfo64 CPU (3)

hello, i starting using throttlestop to undervolting my cpu  i5-9600K

i started the software and i did not touched any option in the main window (as i understand these setting rappresent the default bios setting .... ?).

i went to fivr setting to made the undervolt, cpu core and cpu cache only.
I tested with TS bench and no error was reported, also with cinebench 23 and some gaming seem all good.

My question is if i should tick  "Speed Shift EPP" with speedstep ticked at the same time  to get best/correct setting?

and what about the number next to SST ?

thanks


----------



## unclewebb (May 11, 2022)

Most modern computers running Windows 10 or Windows 11 are Speed Shift aware. That means Windows is capable of managing the Speed Shift EPP setting. You do not have to check this box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. Leave it as is.

The *SST* in green on the main ThrottleStop screen and the *SST *in green that HWiNFO reports both confirm that Speed Shift is enabled. It is usually enabled by the BIOS if that option is checked. 

When Windows is using the Balanced power plan, it will automatically set Speed Shift EPP to 84. The monitoring table in the top right corner of the FIVR window shows this value. If you use ThrottleStop to switch to the Windows High Performance power plan, you will likely see the reported Speed Shift EPP value in the monitoring table change to 0.

EPP = 0
Maximum CPU speed regardless of load. I prefer full speed when using a desktop computer that is plugged in. If you want to save power, enable the core C states in the BIOS like C7.

EPP = 84
This allows the CPU to slow down when lightly loaded. This setting makes people feel good that they are protecting their CPU or perhaps saving the planet but it really does not make a huge difference.

Your settings look OK. Post a screenshot of the TPL window. Your CPU will perform its best when the PL1 and PL2 turbo power limits are set sky high. If your cooling is good, setting these to 300 like I have done is OK. Most people with desktop computers just set them to the max, 4095.


----------



## Al3xisx (May 12, 2022)

here the TPL window screenshot.


----------

